# L120 front end alignment



## ras (Dec 10, 2018)

my wheels are off . when steering wheel is centered . the right side wheel is pointing in. i cant see any damage but something out of sync. how do i align ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the drag links could be bent. Compare the look of yours with the corresponding one in a parts diagram.


----------



## ras (Dec 10, 2018)

pogobill said:


> One of the drag links could be bend. Compare the look of yours with the corresponding one in a parts diagram.


thanks , will do that.


----------



## ras (Dec 10, 2018)

You were right ! pull it off , went to JD dealer . it was bent and tie rod end wobbly . ordered NEW adjustable drag links for both sides . along with bearings for front wheels. THANKS A LOT FOR YOUR HELP !!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

